# Need opinion on GT road bike



## GTriderTX

Hello.

I noticed that "GT" bikes do not have a specific forum on roadbikereview (which I don't understand) so I thought I'd ask this in here.

I am a Mountain Bike guy looking into getting his first real road bike. I have a pretty nice MTB (GT Zaskar Team) so I am not looking for low end road bikes but not looking for $6000 pro bikes either.

I originally was going to go with a Aluminum frame road bike to avoid the cost of a carbon frame. I assumed that being a new "Roadie" rider that the cost of the carbon wouldn't be worth it for me..but...

I have been offered a NEW in box 2008 GT Expert bike for $1250.00

Here is the photo and specs: http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Products/Road/Race/?s_archived=t#2595

Do you think $1250.00 for a full carbon bike like this is a waste of money on me or a good deal?

Thanks for sharing your opinions.

:thumbsup:


----------



## lucer0

Its a great deal - GT is well known enough that I'm sure their carbon frames aren't crap. Go for it, you're spending what you'd normally spend on an aluminum/105 build anyways.


----------



## GTriderTX

lucer0 said:


> Its a great deal - GT is well known enough that I'm sure their carbon frames aren't crap. Go for it, you're spending what you'd normally spend on an aluminum/105 build anyways.


Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Guest

Looks like a decent reliable spec.


----------



## GTriderTX

*IRS took my bike money*



kytyree said:


> Looks like a decent reliable spec.


Awesome. That is 2 positive opinions so far. Sadly, Murphy's law is in effect. Today I received in the mail a letter from the IRS saying they want $2000 right now or else they are going to come after me. I just gave all my bike money to the IRS today  We will see how fast I can save up again for a road bike. :cryin:


----------



## es3awilson

I own one and it is a great bike. Once you get you ike money saved up again buy one and I sure you won't be disappointed with your choice. GT makes great bikes and are a great value for your dollar. Good luck!


----------



## GTriderTX

es3awilson said:


> I own one and it is a great bike. Once you get you ike money saved up again buy one and I sure you won't be disappointed with your choice. GT makes great bikes and are a great value for your dollar. Good luck!


You own this exact model? Your opinion would be worth a lot to me!


----------



## es3awilson

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you. The GT GTR Expert is a great value especially at the price you were quoted. I have had mine for about six months and have enjoyed the heck out of it. Prior to buying the Expert test rode the C'dale Synapse 5 & Giant TCR Advanced (with 105 components) and chose the Expert due to the value that you get in the bike. The Expert is relatively light, very fast and comfortable to ride on long fast rides. The frame is stiff but not too stiff and soaks up rough road imperfections very well. The bike also handles very well; have had it up to 48 mph (downhill) and it is rock solid at speed. I haven't had any problems with the 105 components, the front and rear dérailleurs shift smooth and reliably. I have done a century on it with no problems, this past weekend did a 53 mile group ride through hilly countryside and the Expert as usual was a joy to ride. I constantly get positive remarks about the bikes appearance. In summary, if you buy the Expert you will get a great deal on a bike which is great to ride, it's light, fast, comfortable and makes you want to go riding. If you have any more questions let me know. Hope this helps.


----------



## GTriderTX

I went ahead and scraped up some cash and bought the bike for $1388.00 USD shipped out the door. ($1275 + shipping)
It will be here in 5 to 10 days hopefully. Thanks for all your opinions on the bike. Sounds like I won't be disappointed.


----------



## es3awilson

Congrats on your purchase! This past weekend I rode in a 60 mile group ride and had a great time riding mine. We did 22-24 MPH on the flats and a little slower (I'm an old Clydesdale) in the hills. The GT GTR Expert performed great. I hope you have much fun with yours. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## mishap

I love my GT GTR Pro Rival which is the same basic bike + SRAM Rival/Ritchey Fork and a different wheelset. Under 18lb w/ pedals and not a single mechanical issue in 1+ years riding it and it's only needed a tire rotation and a couple tubes so far. I didn't like the saddle that much and swapped it w/ my Scott's Selle Italia SLR but other than that, it's been perfect. The frame is plenty stiff and there aren't any GT house brand parts to be found which is amazing given the price point. Everything down to the tires, stem, and post are all solid spec. 

I had a '96 GT Zaskar LE for 11 yrs before getting a high tech replacement...a Scott Spark 20 that weighed 3lb less despite being a 4.5" travel full suspension bike.









GTR fresh out of the box:


----------



## GTriderTX

*I got the Bike!*

Thanks everyone for sharing your opinions on the GT 2008 Expert road bike. It arrived in the mail and I got a chance to do a short ride this past weekend! I like it a lot. I think it was a good decision at the price I paid to get this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## es3awilson

Congratulations! It's a great bike; I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine. GT makes a quality bike for an affordable price. Keep us updated how you like it after you have ridden it for a while.

Nice jersey; where did you get it?


----------



## GTriderTX

es3awilson said:


> Nice jersey; where did you get it?


I found the GT jersey and GT shorts on ebay...they are hard to find though. GT's road bike team is now Jelly Belly so all the "GT" clothing is jelly belly clothing.

I will keep you updated as I train for the MS 150 ride here on Oct 4th and 5th. I installed a cateye computer on it today so I can start tracking my mileage on the bike.

:thumbsup:


----------



## GTriderTX

I did the MS 150 last weekend on my new 2008 GT Expert road bike. I would like to say I was very pleased with the bike. The whole ride was during bad weather (mid to heavy rain) and the bike still handled beautifully. The only thing I am considering changing is the seat. I didn't find it very comfortable at all. Two days before the MS 150 I crashed the bike when I hit a puddle of water that had some mud in it. The bike survived and I got a good case of road rash. The bike is more important anyways right?


----------



## crankinmarty

es3awilson said:


> Nice jersey; where did you get it?


The sales mgr at Performance in Santa Monica, CA told me they will soon be selling GT road clothing. He specifically mentioned 2 jerseys: one predominately white and the other the very popular black, red, white combo. No word on full kits but I'd be surprised if they don't offer them. Everybody else does.


----------



## St.Zu

crankinmarty said:


> The sales mgr at Performance in Santa Monica, CA told me they will soon be selling GT road clothing. He specifically mentioned 2 jerseys: one predominately white and the other the very popular black, red, white combo. No word on full kits but I'd be surprised if they don't offer them. Everybody else does.


I cannot wait for this


----------

